# Regional Forums > United States > South US >  louisiana????

## jacob985

come on i know y'all are out there show yourself!!!!!

----------


## Sariel

Soon! We should be moving to the new orleans area mid July. Looking forward to it  :Smile:

----------


## muddoc

Been here for 35 years.  Where you been?  Just kidding you.

We have been here breeding reptiles for about 8 years now.  We don't have a store, as we do mostly internet and show sales.  However, if you have been to Exotics by Nature before, you have probably already seen me.

Welcome to all of the Louisianians.

----------


## dmaricle

louisiana is here now lol been here 23 years

----------


## jacob985

> Been here for 35 years.  Where you been?  Just kidding you.
> 
> We have been here breeding reptiles for about 8 years now.  We don't have a store, as we do mostly internet and show sales.  However, if you have been to Exotics by Nature before, you have probably already seen me.
> 
> Welcome to all of the Louisianians.


dude im over in mandeville ive drove by before i might come visit one day

----------


## jacob985

> Been here for 35 years.  Where you been?  Just kidding you.
> 
> We have been here breeding reptiles for about 8 years now.  We don't have a store, as we do mostly internet and show sales.  However, if you have been to Exotics by Nature before, you have probably already seen me.
> 
> Welcome to all of the Louisianians.





> Soon! We should be moving to the new orleans area mid July. Looking forward to it


what area? i live on the northshore.

----------


## fndjason4

well ive been a lurker for about a year now, but had to rep louisiana. almost all my bps have come from la breeders(exotics by nature and bailey and bailey) its hot and humid here but makes for easy ball python husbandry

----------


## Sariel

> what area? i live on the northshore.


Dunno yet, maybe Slidell, but wont know till we actually get down there and look around

----------


## Jason Bowden

Broussard, La

Herpin all my life!

www.bayouexotics.webs.com

May be time to get a real website and keep it updated, etc.  But, that's my free website for now.

----------


## jacob985

come on have to be more than that lets see who is there. i wanna meet some more locals like myself.

----------


## Freakie_frog

Not in LA but right Next-door does that help you any. . :Very Happy:

----------


## daniel1983

I'm from Pearl River. Been around these parts all my life :Smile:

----------


## jim98

New guy from Slidell right here.

----------


## Luke Martin

Grew up in Destrehan now in Baton Rouge...

----------


## jacob985

> Grew up in Destrehan now in Baton Rouge...


haha.nice pic man. we just had our last batch boil. it was sad.

----------


## Luke Martin

I'm still holding on!  There's only 1 place around now that's still got them!

----------


## jacob985

> I'm still holding on!  There's only 1 place around now that's still got them!


i know haha

----------


## Neal

I'm from Louisiana as well.

----------


## rjk890

Just wanted to say that y'all are in our thoughts and prayers.
The situation there in the Gulf is a scary one for us here in FL as well, but y'all are ground zero... for now.

----------


## phantom1bc

montegut,la till katrina, moved to washington state, snow sucks!

----------


## jacob985

> montegut,la till katrina, moved to washington state, snow sucks!


haha everybody is so exited when it snows. i *HATE* snow. its cold and wet. if im not sweating then im not comphy  :Smile:

----------


## jacob985

anyone else come on!!

----------


## Neal

Blah, I have to go to Folsom today.

----------


## EvesFriend

> Grew up in Destrehan now in Baton Rouge...


pretty sure i went to school with you.

----------


## Neal

Wait, Destrehan?

I'm originally from St. Rose.

----------


## Sariel

We made it! We now have an official Louisiana address <though we cant live in it just yet, but close enough!>
  The move went well, smooth drive and easily found a decent apartment. I did lose my favorite BP on the way which Im bummed about, but if thats the worst that happens then I spose I can live with it. 
  Will take a minute to get used to this city livin, the drivers out here are -crazy-. lol.

----------


## EvesFriend

> Wait, Destrehan?
> 
> I'm originally from St. Rose.




Did you go to dhs? If so, what year did you graduate?

----------


## Luke Martin

Where'd you go to school Evesfriend?  

I grew up in Destrehan...moved to Baton Rouge in 2000 but I know everyone in both places.  I tried not to associate with St. Rosians haha

Where'd you move to Sariel?  We aren't crazy we just drive offensively rather than defensively  :Wink:

----------


## Sariel

Gonna live in the Slidell area, commute to New orleans for work and whatnot. 


 That said, totally crazy. lol. I think others have just learned to be offensive to deal with the crazy. Ive driven through chicago several times and I think I prefer it to here. It could just be cause Im not used to the roads though.

----------


## Neal

Blah, No I didn't graduate from Destrehan as I went to East St. John before moving up to the northshore.

Destrehan people just hate because we own them in all sports  :Smile: .

Luke you may know my sister or maybe both of them?

Stephanie Codere or Keah Simon?

I went to Albert Cammon Middle though so if anybody went there, they would know me.

----------


## EvesFriend

> Where'd you go to school Evesfriend?  
> 
> I grew up in Destrehan...moved to Baton Rouge in 2000 but I know everyone in both places.  I tried not to associate with St. Rosians haha
> 
> Where'd you move to Sariel?  We aren't crazy we just drive offensively rather than defensively




i went to dhs, but i recognize your name because i went to schoeffner

----------


## EvesFriend

> Blah, No I didn't graduate from Destrehan as I went to East St. John before moving up to the northshore.
> 
> Destrehan people just hate because we own them in all sports .
> 
> Luke you may know my sister or maybe both of them?
> 
> Stephanie Codere or Keah Simon?
> 
> I went to Albert Cammon Middle though so if anybody went there, they would know me.



I'm pretty sure DHS smacked EJ around a few times  :Wink:

----------


## Neal

They did, but it wasn't about that. We were in the process of moving when I was getting ready to go in to high school.

When I was referring to us owning destrehan in sports, I was referring to recreation, competitive & middle school vs Norco.

We always won in football, basketball & baseball.

----------


## Kaiyudsai

> Broussard, La
> 
> Herpin all my life!
> 
> www.bayouexotics.webs.com
> 
> May be time to get a real website and keep it updated, etc.  But, that's my free website for now.


Wooo Hoooo ....  Broussard in da house!!!

----------


## grits

New Iberia here.  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## creole_89

Baton Rouge in the house

----------


## XIIIPythons

I read there was a show oct 9-10 in louisiana is this true.. i live in hattiesburg,ms and ive never been able to find any reptile expos around

----------


## SerpentesCiconii

Baton Rouge

----------


## Luke Martin

Thats probably the show at the Alario Center in Westwego outside of New Orleans.  We should also be having the show in Gonzales again in March or so.

----------


## reggi-BP

im rite here 
baton rouge

----------


## XIIIPythons

Great !! didnt know that many came to louisiana..

----------


## grits

Hey Luke I talked to you a few times last week about some snakes.  :Very Happy:

----------


## wax32

Westbank (Gretna) in the house!

----------


## mikebab

<---Lafayette

----------


## Void

Down in Houma

----------


## IccMahn

Northern Louisiana here......Monroe.  Feeling kind of lonely up here!

----------


## jkeithh1969

Slidell here.

----------


## Byrdie

I moved here almost a year ago now  :Very Happy:  i live in Bourg LA about 5 minutes from Houma LA

----------


## GR8DANE

<--- Houma, LA in the house!!

----------


## BaDw0Lf

I live in Youngsville and got my spider ball python from EbN.

----------


## Luke Martin

Man there's lots of Houmains around here!

----------


## Byrdie

cause we are all awesome of course  :Good Job:

----------


## Sariel

Hey I have to promote alittle for anyone in the slidell area. 
  Ive been getting my feeders at Pets Plus on Gause and theyre very reasonably priced. $1.00 for frozen adult mice and 1.99 for frozen small rats. 

much better than the other places Ive checked out around town.

----------


## Candice21

Hi, I live in the Alexandria/Pineville area. Born here, moved to Ville platte from age 13 to 20. Hated it! Lol I love being back in my hometown. But if there's anyone from the vp area I probably know you too

----------


## Luke Martin

My parents live in Ball which is in the Pineville area right?  My dad is a minister at one of the Methodist churches there.

----------


## Neal

I'm still in the Ponchatoula area.

----------


## PKMorphs

From Mandeville but live in Hattiesburg, MS...moving to New Orleans end of this month

----------


## scottman

Out in the br, Prairieville area. What's good yall?

----------


## Neal

> Out in the br, Prairieville area. What's good yall?


How's it going.

----------

